# سمير سمير الـــحـــق مراتك بتولد



## نفرتاري (5 يونيو 2011)

*سمير سمير الـــحـــق مراتك بتولد
قام سمير
يجرى


يجرى


يجرى


............... يجرى
يجرى


يجرى

وقف وقال بس ده مش شهرها !!! مش مهم اروح برضو اشوف فى ايه
قام

يجرى

يجرى

يجرى

وقف قال بس مرتي مش حامل!!! مش مهم اروح برضو اشوف فى ايه
قام

يجرى

يجرى

يجرى

يجرى

وقف قال بس انامش متجوز!!! مش مهم اروح برضو اشوف فى ايه
قام
يجرى

يجرى

يجرى

يجرى

وقف وقال اصلا انا مش سمير
*


​


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (5 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههههه ربنا يشفيه بجد ههههههههههه

تسلمي يا قمر


----------



## نفرتاري (5 يونيو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




*

ثانكس ميرنا*


----------



## sparrow (5 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههه
جميله جدااا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

*يا عيني يبني 
طلع اشرف يا حرام
هههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## MeMo AlMasRy (5 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههههههه لا جامد سمير ده


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههههههه
بعد دا كلة مش سمير 
ههههههههههههه
ميرسي ربنا يباركك​


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 يونيو 2011)

*  ممتاز الراجل دة بردو الجرى رياضة ههههههههههههههههه جميله*


----------



## باسبوسا (7 يونيو 2011)

كل ده تعب و هو فى الاخر مش سمير .
ههههههههه .


----------



## Thunder Coptic (8 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههه حلوة وطلع فى الاخر اية مدحت​


----------



## ميراى البرنسيسه (8 يونيو 2011)

*شكله فاقد الذاكره هههههههههههه *


----------



## hany123 (8 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههههههه
الله يكون في عون سمير


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (13 يونيو 2011)

بس اصلي أنا سكران


----------



## نفرتاري (7 سبتمبر 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه ربنا يشفيه بجد ههههههههههه
> 
> تسلمي يا قمر





*ههههههههههههههه
شكله بيحب مراته اوى الى مش متجوزها دى ههههههه
ثانكس روزتى*


----------



## نفرتاري (7 سبتمبر 2011)

sparrow قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> جميله جدااا







*ثانكس سبارو*


----------



## نفرتاري (7 سبتمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *يا عيني يبني
> طلع اشرف يا حرام
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> *​





*هههههههههههههههههه
شوفت المصيبة
يلا اهو احسن من بلاش


اشرف اشرف مراتك بتولد هههههه
هيطلع وائل فى النهاية *


----------



## نفرتاري (7 سبتمبر 2011)

MeMo AlMasRy قال:


> هههههههههههههههه لا جامد سمير ده





*لا الحقيقة شهم 
راح يشوف مرات سمير مع انه مش سمير 
يعنى جدع اوى
ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## نفرتاري (7 سبتمبر 2011)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> بعد دا كلة مش سمير
> ههههههههههههه
> ميرسي ربنا يباركك​







*هههههههههههههههههههه
تلقيه رامز ولا حاجه
ثانكس يا قمر*


----------



## نفرتاري (7 سبتمبر 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *  ممتاز الراجل دة بردو الجرى رياضة ههههههههههههههههه جميله*







*لا دا محافظ فى الغربيه
محافظ على صحته اومال ايه هههههه
عارف اللبن بيغسله لحد ما الابيض الى فيه ده يروح خالص هههههههه*


----------



## نفرتاري (7 سبتمبر 2011)

باسبوسا قال:


> كل ده تعب و هو فى الاخر مش سمير .
> ههههههههه .







*لا شكله كان بيهرب من حاجة و انتحل شخصيه سمير ده الى مراته بتولد
هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## نفرتاري (7 سبتمبر 2011)

اوغسطينوس قال:


> هههههههههه حلوة وطلع فى الاخر اية مدحت​







*ممكن مش غريبة 
دا ممكن فى الاخر تلاقيه بنت مش ولد كمان هههههههههه*


----------



## نفرتاري (7 سبتمبر 2011)

ميراى البرنسيسه قال:


> *شكله فاقد الذاكره هههههههههههه *






*تلاقيها وقعت منه هنا ولا هنا 
انشاء الله يلاقيها خلى املك فى ربنا كبير
ههههههههههه*


----------



## نفرتاري (7 سبتمبر 2011)

hany123 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> الله يكون في عون سمير






*هههههههههههههههههه
و فى عونا احنا علشان قرينا حكاية زى دى ههههههههه*


----------



## نفرتاري (7 سبتمبر 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> بس اصلي أنا سكران





*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
تلاقيه كان بيحلم اساسا *


----------



## كرستينا كركر (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​​*


----------



## النهيسى (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*روعه
روعه
روعه
شكــراا

ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## MAJI (8 سبتمبر 2011)

نكتة حلوة كثير 
يسلم ذوقك
شكرا 
الرب يباركك


----------



## نفرتاري (9 سبتمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​​*




*
ثانكس كرستينا لمرورك*


----------



## نفرتاري (9 سبتمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *روعه
> روعه
> روعه
> شكــراا
> ...






*ههههههههه
ميرسى اوى مستر نهيسى*


----------



## نفرتاري (9 سبتمبر 2011)

MAJI قال:


> نكتة حلوة كثير
> يسلم ذوقك
> شكرا
> الرب يباركك




*
ميرسى ليك جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## Samir poet (9 سبتمبر 2011)

ههههههههههههههههه
انا فعلان مش متجزوح ياعمى انت ناوى تلبسنى تهمة
لية ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## نفرتاري (11 سبتمبر 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> انا فعلان مش متجزوح ياعمى انت ناوى تلبسنى تهمة
> لية ههههههههههههههههه






*ايه ده هو انت الى كنت بتجرى
يا راجل دوختنا عليك
ازاى مراتك الى مش متجوزها الى كانت مش بتولد  يا مش سمير
هههههههههههه*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 سبتمبر 2011)

ههههههههههههه حلوه
لا ده سمير بقى وانا متاكده
ميرسي ليكي يا قمررر


----------



## هالة الحب (21 سبتمبر 2011)

ههههههههههههههه حلوه


----------

